# RR-Freaks in Norddeutschland?



## ClaudiLu (26. Dezember 2002)

He und hallo? Ihr Rennradler. Wüßte gern ob es euch auch so weit im Norden gibt. Wir könnten usn ja über Touren austauschen... Wie wärs?


----------



## mischiflix (28. Dezember 2002)

mensch, das sieht ja noch traurig aus hier, najs, meine meinung zum RR ist nich ganz so postitiv, doch da ich selbst erst einmal richtig RR efahren bin, will ich nicht dagegen reden. ich denke es ist auf jeden fall eine gute trainingsmöglichkeit!
leider habe ich kein RR, hab aber 1"reifen für mein mtb, damit rollt man auch schön leicht, aber kommt trotz meines 48er kettenblattes nicht hinter einem rennradler hinterher. also, 
rennradler, was ist mit euch, hab ihr angst euch zu outen?
also, gute nacht!
und im sommer würde ich gerne mal mitkommen wenn du mir versprichst nicht so zu rasen!

so, bis denn dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (28. Dezember 2002)

He ZU GEFÄHRLICH. Ganz lieben Dank für deinen Zuspruch. Mit so was hab ich nicht gerechnet.  Klar kannste mitkommen. Muß vorher aber noch etwas üben. Damit ich auch eine gute Figur mache. Na und an die Geschwindigkeit muß ich mich auch noch gewöhnen, denn ich bin gegenwärtig eher der gediegene Fahrer. Heute bin ich schon erst ma ernsthaft mit KLick gefahren d. h. übungstechnisch. Hab die ja an meinem MTB un an mein RR kommt das gleiche System. Tjaja so sehr hat mich die gelbe Kampfmaschine von Trenga in den Klauen. 
Diese Nahct hab ich sehr schlecht geschlafen und war früh wach obwohl Schwerin gestern enorm anstrengend war. Also bis zur körperlichen Vollerschöpfung (KOpfiweh und RückenAua). Heute morgen hab ich dann telefonisch zu der gelben Trenga-Kampfmaschine "JA" gesagt. Jetzt gehts mir besser und ich freu mich sagenhaft auf das neue Jahr und den Frühling.


----------



## Windfänger (28. Dezember 2002)

Naja, wenn man in einem *Mountainbike*-Forum nach R-Radlern Ausschau haltet, kann man auch nicht viel ertwarten...


----------



## ClaudiLu (28. Dezember 2002)

Da liegst du falsch. Ich bin in der Sparte LOkale Bikeforen udn dann im Norddeutschlandteil. BIKE nicht MOUNTAINBIKE. Zu Bike zählt auch Rennrad. Ich denke das ist schon richtig. Wäre schlimm, wenn man im RR-Bereich auch noch nach Landesteilen unterscheiden würde. Doppelter Speicherplatz und so... ich denke, ich bin hier schon richtig. Aber entweder gibts hier keine RR-Radler oder sie gehen nicht in dieses Forum.


----------



## Windfänger (28. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab' ja nicht gesagt, dass Du Dein Beitrag innerhalb dieses Forums falsch plaziert hast, aber guck' doch mal auf die URL: 
http://www.*mtb*-news.de/forum/

Was steht oben über der Leiste mit den Buttons "Profil", "Anmelden" usw?
"*Mountainbike*-Forum"

Und Rennradler sagen auch nicht "bike" sondern Rennrad, Fahrrad oder Rad zu ihrem Gefährt, wenn sie deutsch sprechen, soviel zu "Lokale Bikeforen".

Also dass das hier ist ein Mountainbikeforum ist auf dem sich fast(*) nur Mountainbiker treffen, wirst Du ja wohl nicht abstreiten, oder? Wenn Du speziell Rennradler suchst, ist z.B. das Tour-Forum eine bessere Wahl.

_(*)Ich hab den EIndruck, ich bin der einzige hier, der kein MTB hat und noch nie auf einem gesessen ist..._


----------



## mischiflix (28. Dezember 2002)

mensch wildfänger, ich denke du siehst das irgendwie n bissl falsch. soeit ich weiss, steigen viele MTBler vom selben um und wechseln zum RR. weiterhin ist das RR eine gute trainingsmöglichkeit, auch für mtber!
außerdem geht es doch nicht darum um zu diskutieren, ob man als mitglied des mtb-forums nicht auch dieses thema besprechen kann!
also, nich streiten, wir sind doch keine kinder (oder?)!
also take a and just relax!

doch sag mal, was machst du mit deinem rad, wenn du nicht mtb und wohl auch nicht RR fährst?


----------



## ClaudiLu (28. Dezember 2002)

Aber in diesem Mountainbike-Forum gibt es auch ne Sparte Rennrad udn da hab ich auch schon ein paar für mich wichtige Leute getroffen. Die mich beim Rennradkauf tüchtig beraten haben.


----------



## Alan (28. Dezember 2002)

Das tour-Forum ist ja genau wie das bike-Forum im Prinzip nicht zu gebrauchen. Der große Vorteil dieser IBC-Seiten sind die nahezu nicht stattfindenden Pöbeleien und die Hilfsbereitschaft der Mitglieder. Wenn man die Foren der Zeitschriften länger verfolgt, wird man immer feststellen müssen, daß es einige Leute gibt, die sehr um ihr Profil bedacht sind. Sie geben vor, alles zu wissen und veräppeln die Leute, die Fragen haben oder Hilfe und Beratung suchen. 
Das Unterforum Rennrad ist nicht zuletzt aus dem Grund geöffnet worden. Es tauchten immer wieder Fragen zum Rennrad auf - also wurde ein Rennradforum eingerichtet. Als sich im November abzeichnete, daß einige auch Fragen zum Radcross oder Querfeldeinradsport haben und es reichlich Themen gab, wurde ein Unterforum Cyclocross geöffnet. Dieses Forum ist eines der ernsthaftesten und trotzdem am schnellsten wachsenden Foren dieser Site. 
Leider erfreut sich das Rennradunterforum "Touren" nicht dieser Beliebtheit. Also ist es schon schlüssiger, sein lokales Unterforum für Aufrufe zu Touren zu benutzen. Die Bereitschaft, für eine Tour von 150 km  bzw. 5-6 h einmal quer durch die Republik zu fahren, dürfte ja auch eher gering sein. 
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann oder muß ich gestehen, daß ich mir mein erstes Rennrad auch "nur" zu Trainingszwecken gekauft habe. Die darauf folgenden Jahre hab ich dann auf diesem Rad verbracht und das MTB nicht mehr angeguckt. Von der ersten Tainingsausfahrt auf schmalen Reifen bis zum ersten Supercup hat es keine sechs Monate gedauert.
Das Forum Norddeutschland ist eines der stärksten lokalen Foren der IBC, eben nur mit Schwerpunkt Großraum Hannover und Großraum Hamburg. Das Bundesland Meck-Pomm ist jedoch weit unterrepräsentiert. Wenn ClaudiLu also auf diesem Wege Mitstreiter fürs RR sucht, dann ist das doch nur in Ordnung. Wieviel Erfolg ihr damit beschieden ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 
Ich wünsche ihr jedenfalls viel Erfolg und viel Spaß auf ihrem Trenga De TDR-6 Pro. 

Saludos

Det


----------



## ClaudiLu (28. Dezember 2002)

Hi Alan. Hast mich wieder gefunden? Danke für deine Erklärungen. ich hab da radl nun bestellt und beschäftige mich theoretisch schon mal mit dem Fahrtraining. Fakt ist, ich muß viel lernen und es wird wie neu radeln lernen sein - Stichwort Bremsen allein schon. War bisher eher eine, die das Fahrgefühl udn nicht die Schnelligkeit genossen und geliebt hat. Muß mich wohl darauf einstellen, daß ich das radl auch mal rollen lassen muß und etwas mehr Fahrtwind mir entgegen fliegt. Da ich im Mai im radurlaub fliegen wollte, werd ich mich wohl dort aufs MTB in Bergen konzentrieren und erst ma im eher flachen Norden das RR-fahren üben. Im nächsten Jahr siehts vielleicht schon anders aus.


----------



## Windfänger (28. Dezember 2002)

Ich glaub, ihr versteht mich alle falsch. 
Ich bezog mich mit meinem ersen Kommentar auf "zu gefährlich"'s erste Anmerkung, das sich keine RRadler trauen, sich zu outen.

Ich meine, das ist jetzt so, als ob man auf einem
Marius-Müller-Westernhagen-Konzert nach Herbert Grönemeyer Fans sucht und glaubt, die würden sich verstecken, weil man nicht so viele findet. Klar, die gibt's dort sicher auch, nur ist das eben nicht der beste Platz, welche zu finden. (Bitte jetzt keine Bedeutung in die Wahl der beiden Künstler reininterpretieren!).

Andersherum ist es ja genauso: Auch in RR-Foren tauchen ab-und-zu MTB-Fragen auf, da viele Rennradler auch nebenbei, besonders jetzt im Winter, mit dem MTB untwerwegs sind. Nur würde ich dort nicht unbedingt nach PartnerInnen für MTB-Touren suchen.

Und @Alan: Deine Kritik am Tour-Forum ist nicht gerechtfertigt. Ich lese beide Foren, IBC und Tour, das Klima unterscheidet sich nicht wesentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (28. Dezember 2002)

Zu Alans Einwände kann ich nix sagen. ich bin außer bei MTB-news.de eher selten in anderen Bikeforen.
Ansonsten Windfänger hab ich dich jetzt vollends verstanden.
Aber ich denke, die Macher dieser Site haben das MTB-news.de genannt, wollten aber im Nachhinein ob der großen Nachfrage auch RRler hier integrieren.


----------



## Mira (28. Dezember 2002)

Gut'n Abend allerseits,

nachdem nun das Kompetenzgerangel hoffentlich beendet, wieder zum Thema.  
Ich kann dem RR Geradel wirklich wenig abgewinnen, brauche das Gefühl von Schotter unter meinen Stollen.  

Trotzdem muß ich ja gestehen, das RR meiner Freundin regelmäßig zu entwenden, vor allem für Rolle. Abundzu (echt selten) mach ich zwar kleinere Ausfahrten am Deich (aber nicht bei Gegenwind Stärke 7  ) und die Cyclassics hier in Hamburg werd ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder mitfahren, aber sonst? Echt öde. Wo kann da bloß der Reiz liegen außer Schnelligkeit? Vor allem wenn man alleine fährt.


----------



## ClaudiLu (28. Dezember 2002)

Gegenfrage: Wo liegt der Reiz über Schotter oder Querfeldein zu fahren? Immer kurz vorm Hinstürzen? Das RR hat einen anderen Reiz, das stimmt. Nämlich ein tolles Fahrgefühl über eine lange Strecke.


----------



## Windfänger (28. Dezember 2002)

Danke Mira. Dein Kommentar zeigt doch überdeutlich, warum man hier als Rennradler  völlig fehl am Platze ist!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (28. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Windfänger _
> *Danke Mira. Dein Kommentar zeigt doch überdeutlich, warum man hier als Rennradler völlig fehl am Platze ist! *



Meno nu hör aba auf mit dem Unfug, warum soll sie sich hier innem MTB-Board und lokalen Forum nich nach RR-Spezialisten umhören. M.E. ist der Beitrag nicht fehl am Platze. Zumal eben einige der Leute die zwar hauptsächlich MTB fahrn, auch ma aufs RR steigen. Die Diskussion um die Du dich bemühst, führt doch zu nix.  



> _Original geschrieben von Windfänger _
> *Und Rennradler sagen auch nicht "bike" sondern Rennrad, Fahrrad oder Rad zu ihrem Gefährt, wenn sie deutsch sprechen, soviel zu "Lokale Bikeforen".*


Bist Du Dir da sicher? Das kenne ich auch anders. Und muss man sein BIKE wirklich deutsch ansprechen, um sich in den Lokalen Bikeforen zu bewegen?

@Mira
Es hat eben alles seinen gewissen Reiz. Manche/r liebt es mit 90 Sachen Berge runterzuhämmern, ander lieben das technische Gestrampel, wieder andere das Langstreckenbikeln, dann jibbet die die lieba mim Bike nur rumhüpfen usw. usw. und eben jene, die gern auf Asphaltmessern über Straßen sausen. Und natürlich liegt der Reiz in der Geschwindigkeit, für mich jedenfalls, auch wenn ichs nu nimmer fahre. Aber auch da wirste von 100  Rennradlern viele unterschiedliche Gründe hören.


----------



## ClaudiLu (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Windfänger _
> *Danke Mira. Dein Kommentar zeigt doch überdeutlich, warum man hier als Rennradler  völlig fehl am Platze ist! *


Laß dich von Mira nicht verunsichern. Ich steh zu dir. Du mußt halt nur passende Argumente bringen.

Mein lieber Zorro! Du sprichst mir ja sooo aus dem Herzen. Auch gerade das, was die Bezeichnung des rades betrifft. Bike ist irgendwie doch schon eingedeutscht. JEDER sagt doch irgendwie, er gehe biken, egal, auf welchem Ross er sitzt. 
Ja, und jedes Rad, ob MTB oder RR, hat seine Reize. Deswegen will ich ja, gierig wie ich bin, BEIDES fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (29. Dezember 2002)

Also ich fahre auch ab und zu Rennrad... Eigentlich fahre ich eher ab und zu Mountainbike und oft Rennrad bzw. auf der Straße. Die letzten Wochen war es ein bisschen zu kalt um auf der Straße zu fahren, aber wenns jetzt langsam wieder wärmer wird trainiere ich lieber auf den sauberen Straßen als im dreckigen Wald...

Gestern bin ich aber mit dem Mountainbike beim Straßentraining gewesen - war zwar etwas anstrengender aber ich war immer noch schnell genug für die anderen ;-)

Fakt ist doch, dass praktisch alle Mountainbiker die Rennen fahrern auch Rennräder haben und darauf regelmäßig trainieren. Und hier sind ja auch einige Rennradler unterwegs, also hat Claudi ja gute Chancen gleichgesinnte zu finden (ich wohne leider etwas zu weit weg ;-)


----------



## Alan (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *JEDER sagt doch irgendwie, er gehe biken, egal, auf welchem Ross er sitzt.  *



Aaalso, ich sag "straßenradfahren" zum RR, "geländeradfahren mit dünnen Reifen" zum Crossen und "geländeradfahren mit dicken Reifen" zum MTB. 

Saludos

Det


----------



## ClaudiLu (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Fakt ist doch, dass praktisch alle Mountainbiker die Rennen fahrern auch Rennräder haben und darauf regelmäßig trainieren. Und hier sind ja auch einige Rennradler unterwegs, also hat Claudi ja gute Chancen gleichgesinnte zu finden (ich wohne leider etwas zu weit weg ;-) *


Jawollja. Aber wir können uns ja doch trotzdem austauschen. Fährst du eigentlich eher auf abgelegenen Straßen oder schon von Autos befahrene Straßen? Die muß ich leider auch benutzen. Sollte man da irgendetwas achten? Also ich hab ja das Recht, die Straße auch zu benutzen und muß mih nicht an den Rand drängen lassen. Was hast du so für Erfahrungen?


----------



## Mira (30. Dezember 2002)

Kompentenzgerangel, meine sehr vereehrten Damen und Herren, führt weniger zu einem konstruktiven Meinungsaustausch und somit zur Horizonzterweiterung, wenn ich das nochmals anmerken dürfte. 

Man man man, daß sich die Leudde hier auch immer gleich ans Bein gepißt fühlen. Wieso sollte ich bitte schön jemanden durch meine - wohl doch konstruktive (?) - Meinungsäußerung jemanden verunsichern???

Weia.

 

Und jetzt seid lieb und vertragt euch alle wieder schön, 
Mama


----------



## Windfänger (30. Dezember 2002)

Also das mit dem Kompetenzgerangel habe ich nicht verstanden, wer macht hier wem oder was welche Kompetenzen streitig?!? 

Aber um zu Dir liebe Mira zurückzukehren:
Was ist an


> Ich kann dem RR Geradel wirklich wenig abgewinnen, brauche das Gefühl von Schotter unter meinen Stollen.
> 
> Trotzdem muß ich ja gestehen, das RR meiner Freundin regelmäßig zu entwenden, vor allem für Rolle. Abundzu (echt selten) mach ich zwar kleinere Ausfahrten am Deich (aber nicht bei Gegenwind Stärke 7 ) und die Cyclassics hier in Hamburg werd ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder mitfahren, aber sonst? Echt öde. Wo kann da bloß der Reiz liegen außer Schnelligkeit? Vor allem wenn man alleine fährt.


konstruktiv?

Stell Dir doch einfach mal vor, Du suchst hier jemanden zum "Schotterpisten fahren" (oder was auch immer) und dann kommt eine(r) daher und sagt Dir ungefragt, dass er sowas zwar auch mal halbwegs macht, dem aber "wirklich wenig abgewinnen kann" es  sogar "echt öde" findet und sich fragt, wo da bloß der Reiz liegt!


----------



## Windfänger (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> Laß dich von Mira nicht verunsichern.
> *


*
Wieso verunsichern?!? 




			Ich steh zu dir.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Oh, danke! 




			Du mußt halt nur passende Argumente bringen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Nee, muß ich nicht. Dass ist mir zu doof. Warum soll ich mich denn überhaupt dafür rechtfertigen, dass ich lieber über den Asfalt (so schreibt man das doch jetzt?!) fliege, als über den Schotter zu rumpeln?*


----------



## RobBj123 (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Aber wir können uns ja doch trotzdem austauschen. *



Stimmt ;-)



> Fährst du eigentlich eher auf abgelegenen Straßen oder schon von Autos befahrene Straßen? Die muß ich leider auch benutzen. Sollte man da irgendetwas achten?



Ich fahre lieber auf abgelegenen Straßen. Glücklicherweise haben bei uns die meisten viel befahrenen Straßen Radwege die ich dann auch benutze - so kann man da auch ganz gut fahren.

Ich würde aber allein schon wegen der eigenen Sicherheit so wenig wie möglich auf viel befahrene Straßen fahren, es sind immer genug Idioten unterwegs die einen übersehen oder ärgern wollen etc. Die gibts zwar auch auf den kleinen Straßen, aber nicht so viele...

Generell sollte man sich immer im Klaren sein, dass man eindeutig der Schwächere ist. Ich fahre zwar auch gerne agressiver und schlängel mich in der Stadt auch durch den Verkehr, aber man muss verdammt aufpassen und immer mit dem schlimmsten rechnen [mich hat mal ein Autofahrer gerammt weil er mich auf offener Straße übersehen hat!].


----------



## ClaudiLu (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Windfänger _
> *
> Nee, muß ich nicht. Dass ist mir zu doof. Warum soll ich mich denn überhaupt dafür rechtfertigen, dass ich lieber über den Asfalt (so schreibt man das doch jetzt?!) fliege, als über den Schotter zu rumpeln? *


Naja... also Mira fing nicht gerade konstruktiv an, geb ich zu. Aber man muß ja nicht gleiches mit gleichem vergelten. Also ich hätt ihr schon meinen Genuß beim RR-radeln erklärt. Aber ich kann da noch nicht so viel zu sagen. Aber ich hoff, du läßt dich trotzdem nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. ich akzeptiere dich und beneide dich auch n bissl. Schließlich knnst du schon RR fahren. Ich muß noch warten.


----------



## ClaudiLu (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *
> Ich fahre lieber auf abgelegenen Straßen. Glücklicherweise haben bei uns die meisten viel befahrenen Straßen Radwege die ich dann auch benutze - so kann man da auch ganz gut fahren.
> Ich fahre zwar auch gerne agressiver und schlängel mich in der Stadt auch durch den Verkehr, aber man muss verdammt aufpassen und immer mit dem schlimmsten rechnen. *


Ist alles einleuchtend. Erzählst du mir von deinen Anfängen? Ist das Schnellfahren dein Reiz zum RR gewesen? Wie waren deine ersten Male? Und wenn du auf abgelegenen Straßen fährst, sind die immer so einwandfrei? Wie bekommen den Reifen z. B. abgesenkte Radwege? Wie belastbar sind sie? Was haten sie von einer kurzen Strecke Wald- oder Sandweg?
MUSS ICH MEIN RR WIE EIN ROHES EI BEHANDELN?


----------



## RobBj123 (31. Dezember 2002)

Also... ich fahre schon seit langem Mountainbike und habe nach einem 1jährigen Aufenthalt in den USA "richtig" mit dem Radsport angefangen. 

Ich bin dann in einen Verein eingetreten um mit denen zu trainieren und bin mit dem MTB auf der Straße mitgefahren. Und zu Weihnachten habe ich dann ein Rennrad bekommen/gekauft. 

Und damit fing dann alles an... ich hatte erstmal so viel Spass daran, dass ich fast nur noch RR gefahren bin. Zwei Monate später war der Spass dann aber schon wieder zu Ende da ein Autofahrer dem Rad leider das Leben nahm (mir glücklicherweise nicht...). Naja, wir haben dann alles relativ schnell geregelt (Anwalt sei dank...) und rechtzeitig zum Trainingslager auf Mallorca hatte ich RR#2  

Und danach folgten dann auch einige Straßenrennen und Straßentraining etc, aber irgendwann war das MTB dann doch wieder wichtiger... Letzte Saison bin ich dann Straßen und MTB Rennen gefahren und bin ca. 70% der Kilometer auf dem RR und 30% auf dem MTB gefahren...

---

Mit dem Rennrad kannst du prinzipiell überall lang fahren. Feldwege, Bordsteinkanten etc sind kein Problem, auch ein paar Meter über Schotter oder Waldwege sind für den Fahrer unangenehmer als für das Rad...

Ich bin mit meinem Rad auch schonmal so schnell in ein Schlagloch geknallt, dass sich der Lenker um ca. 30° gedreht hat und der Tacho auf 0 gesprungen ist... Dem Rad gings aber sonst noch gut und das Laufrad war auch okay.

Also man muss das Rennrad nicht wie ein rohes Ei behandeln. Die Dinger halten einiges aus! Schau doch mal mit wieviel Kraft die Profis die Räder bewegen, die müssen schon einiges aushalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (31. Dezember 2002)

Wow, dein Beitrag hat mir viel gegeben. ich hab halt gefragt, weil ich Angst vorm Platten habe oder wegzurutschen udn dem Rad was zu tun. KOmisch, ich denk als erstes an das Rad als an mich, obwohl ich schon sehr schmerzempfindlich bin. Mein Rad ist noch nicht da, aber ich freu mich tierisch drauf. ich träume JEDE Nacht vom Radeln. ich weiß noch nicht, wann es geliefert wird. Aber ich bin shcon jetzt sehr stolz und froh.


----------



## Alan (1. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Also man muss das Rennrad nicht wie ein rohes Ei behandeln. Die Dinger halten einiges aus! Schau doch mal mit wieviel Kraft die Profis die Räder bewegen, die müssen schon einiges aushalten. *



Und worin unterscheiden sich "normale" Rennräder schon von Crossrädern? Und was müssen Crosser im Gelände einstecken? 
Keine Panik.

Det


----------



## ClaudiLu (1. Januar 2003)

Ja, ich versuche es. Es ist nur alles so neu... Und ich hab sooo wenig Ahnung. ich hoff nur, ich entwickele mich nicht wie manche Männer, die sonntags vormittags ihr Auto wienern.  Naja, jedenfalls ist das gute Ding schon jetzt mein ganzer Stolz.


----------



## RobBj123 (1. Januar 2003)

Ich hoffe nur, dass du deinen Mann/Freund nicht das Fahrrad warten und putzen lässt ;-) 

(Besonders gern bei Schüler/Jugend/Juniorinnen Fahrerinnen gesehen wo das der Papa machen darf...)


----------



## ClaudiLu (1. Januar 2003)

Nee, das mach ich schon allein. Aber ich muß Reifen wechseln üben. Das hab ich nämlich noch NIE gemacht. Ist mir im letzten Jahr einmal passiert bei meinem MTB, aber da hatte ich son Reparaturspray zur Hand. Das dichtet im Falle eine Loches die undichte Stelle ab. Dann aufpumpen und weiter gehts.


----------



## kukuxumusu (1. Januar 2003)

Moin,




also, icke fahre auch RR. Gern, viel lang und hoch. ABer auch Crossrenner is mein liebstes Kind. Und MTB fahre ich auch für mein Leben gern. Achja, und da wäre noch mein Stadträdele das ich auch sehr gerne bewege.


Darf ich mich jetzt hier aufhalten in diesem Thrad ??? 

Also ClaudiLu, ich würde jedenfalls gerne mal 'ne Tour in Deiner Heimat machen. So kommt man rum und lernt Menschen kennen die denselben Spleen haben: Das RAD, in all seine Ausführungen.


Ich bin immer fürne Tour zu haben, agl welches Rad gefahren wird.

Netten Gruss

BERND


----------



## ClaudiLu (1. Januar 2003)

...klar kannste dich hier aufhalten. Aber extremer Luxus - 3 Radls. Zwei sind für manche schon Luxus, aber DREI? Wieviel Zeit verbringst du so auf deinen Rädern? Gucken nicht zwei traurig, wenn du mit dem einen ausreitest? Also ich fahre mit dem Mountainbike ja noch alles, aber wenn das RR da ist, fahrei ch damit Straße und Sand und Schotter, Erledigungen in der Stadt oder zur Arbeit weiterhin mit dem MTB. Für in drittes wäre gar keine Zeit, da ich auch noch gern laufe, gern lese, gern am Compi bin, Videos/DVDs gucke... Naja, und da ist auch noch meine Familie und unser Hund...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (1. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *Darf ich mich jetzt hier aufhalten in diesem Thrad ??? *


*
Moin moin kukuxumusu,
aber natürlich darfst Du das. Wir Mecklenburger sind doch für unsere Gastfreundschaft bekannt. 




Darf ich mich jetzt hier aufhalten in diesem Thrad ??? 
Also ClaudiLu, ich würde jedenfalls gerne mal 'ne Tour in Deiner Heimat machen. So kommt man rum und lernt Menschen kennen die denselben Spleen haben: Das RAD, in all seine Ausführungen.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Genauso sehe ich dat auch, also wenns dich mal hierher verschlägt sag Bescheid.




Ich bin immer fürne Tour zu haben, agl welches Rad gefahren wird.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Das gefällt.




Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu
...Aber extremer Luxus - 3 Radls. Zwei sind für manche schon Luxus, aber DREI? ... Gucken nicht zwei traurig, wenn du mit dem einen ausreitest? Also ich fahre mit dem Mountainbike ja noch alles, aber wenn das RR da ist, fahrei ch damit Straße und Sand und Schotter, Erledigungen in der Stadt oder zur Arbeit weiterhin mit dem MTB. Für in drittes wäre gar keine Zeit, ...

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Na man kann doch nie genug davon haben.  Ich hab doch auch zawei MTB's, nagut jetzt zeitweilig leider nur eins. Und noch ein paar Rahmen der Vorgängerbike's im Keller. Eben wenn de mehrere hast kannste des Bike nach der gewählten Tagestour wählen, is doch super. Sicher gucken die anderen Bikes dann etwas traurig , aber sie bekommen ja auch ihre Chance.*


----------



## kukuxumusu (2. Januar 2003)

Jooo, ClaudiLu

so geht mir das ja auch. LAufe auch noch (aber nur im Winter) und dann muss ich ja dummerweise auch noch malochen... 

Aber der ZZZZZoooorrrrrooo hat schon recht: wenn ich mehrere Räder habe wähle ich halt nach der Tour und Lust aus was ich fahre. Und es ist schon ganz gut wenn man mehrere Räder hat, für jeden Einsatzzweck was dabei. MTB Fully im Sommer und wenn Wetter gut. Wenn Wetter Sch*** dann HArdteil weil robuster, gutes RR wenn gutes Wetter oder steile Berge, altes RR wenn Wetter schlechter und so ist das auch mit den Stadträdern... 

Naja, und ne Macke hat halt jeder...

@Zzzzooorrroooo

Jau, wenn ich mal inne Gegend bin nehm ich Dich beim Wort. KAnn sein das ich im Frühjahr mal in der Gegend bin. Ansonsten komm ich halt einfach mal so vorbei. Bike immer gerne da wo ich noch nicht war. Neues LAnd neue Leute... das ist KLASSE

Also, keep on rolling...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmtb (2. Januar 2003)

Hi zusammen!

Rennrad und Mountainbike hin oder her, ist doch wurscht. Hauptsache es fährt und trainiert!

Falls es noch keiner erwähnt hat: ein dickes Respekt an ClaudiLu und Mira!

Es gibt wenig Frauen, die so begeisterte biker sind. Ich finde es echt gut, dass ihr euch in der sonst von Männern besetzten Domäne zurechtfindet.

@ClaudiLu: 
Warum hast du noch nie einen Reifen gewechselt? Ich muss das mindestens 2 mal im Jahr machen. Wahrscheinlich bist du so leicht, dass nichts durch den Reifen durchgeht, was? ;-)


----------



## ClaudiLu (3. Januar 2003)

Na gut, wenn man 58 kg schwer nennt... Nee, einen Reifen mußte ich noch nie wechseln. Bin als Kidn viel gefahren udn im Falle hat das mein Vater gemacht. Dann später mitm Radl zur Arbeit. DAnn sind wir ja aufm Datzeberg gezogen (einen langen Berg hoch...), da war ich nicht so motiviert nd ich hab mir ein Auto angeschafft, auch weil ich nach außerhalb zog. 2 Jahre später wieder in Neubrandenburg rein, aber immer noch Auto. Und in diesem Jahr, nach 7 bis 8 Jahren hab ichs Radl wieder entdeckt. Einmal war mir der Reifen nicht pral genug und ich bin an eine Tankstelle. Ist bestimmt peinlich, aber ich hab gehört, daß das geht. Die Luftpumpe hatte keine Anzeige und ich hab dann wohl den Reifen durchgejagt. Naja, ich hab dann mein Reparaturspray benutzt, daß Löcher im Reifen abdichtet, dnan aufpumpen und weiter - das wars. ich frag mich nur gerade, ob das auch bei RR-Reifen hilft. Das Reparaturspray, meine ich. Haben RR und MTB gleiche Ventile?


----------

